# EUMEX 300IP unter Vista 64x per USB



## AlreadyDead (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo. 
Es ist folgendes, ich habe übers Wochenende einen 2. PC den ich an die EUMEX 300IP anschließen will um ins internet zu kommen. Sämtliche Versuche sie erfolgreich per USB unter VISTA 64x zum laufen zu bringen schlagen fehl und ich weiß nichmehr was ich machen soll. Angeblich installiert sie sich selbst aber auch das geht nicht und der Treiber auf der Telecom seite ist auch bescheiden. Wie kriege ich nun einen 2. PC an die Eumex. Gibts da noch eine andere Variante (ausser Switch usw.)??? 

mfg AlreadyDead


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

ich hatte neulich auch das "vergnügen", die an sich aktuelle anlage per vista64-notebook konfigurieren zu wollen: da gibt es keine vista64-treiber... steht glaub ich sogar bei den FAQ bei der tcom dabei. hab auch keine alternativen treiber finden können und es dann mit nem XP-PC konfigurieren machen müssen.

du willst das vermutlich also per USB benutzen, um per ISDN online zu gehen? LAn hat das ja nicht, oder? dann nutzt ja auch ein USB-switch nix. ne alternative wäre allenfalls, dass man den anderen PC immer anhat, sich per LAN/WLAN dann mit dem verbindet und per internetfreigabe mitsurft....


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Das Eumex-Ding hat genau EINEN Lan-Port und daran hängt vmtl. sein Rechner. Wenns keinen Treiber gibt, bist du einigermaßen ge*ickt. Ich glaub dir bleibt nur die Möglichkeit einen Switch zu nutzen.

so far


----------



## AlreadyDead (28. Juni 2009)

alles klar...naja also ich könnte ja auch ne netzwerkkarte einbauen und dann in den einen port das internet und in den andren port das crossover kabel um in den 2. rechner zu gehen und dort dann das internet freizuschalten..müsste doch gehen oda?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

also, an sich braucht man per LAN ja keine treiber für das gerät, was da angeschlossen ist, sprich: die eumex. die frage is nur: wie erstellt man einen einwahl-"link", der über LAN dann das modem anspricht, damit es sich einwählt? da kenn ich mich nicht aus, so was hab ich nur mit DSL-modems schonmal gemacht (DFÜ-verbindung mit username+passwort) bzw. bei ISDN bisher nur mit einwahlsoftware über USB/parallelport-verbindung... 

allgemein das mit dem crossover müßte aber auch gehen, nur musst du dann mit dem einen PC online gehen, dessen internet freigeben und dann mit deinem PC per LAN "mitsurfen". is halt schon was umständlich, müssen immer beide PCs an sein.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn du die Eumex auf FritzBox (was anderes ist die auch nicht) umflasht kannst du die AVM Treiber nehmen. Ansonsten eine 5 Euro NIC kaufen. Fuer die Verbindung zumPC brauchst du kein Crossover, da langt ein normales Kabel


----------



## Toast mit Mett (29. Juni 2009)

Hey,

wenn du mehrere PC´s dranhängen willst, dann kauf dir doch eine Fritz-Box. Diese Telecom-router speziell der 300 IP ist ziemlig sch***e! 
Außerdem bekommst Du über den USB-Port nicht die volle Übertragungsrate/menge.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wenn du mehrere PC´s dranhängen willst, dann kauf dir doch eine Fritz-Box. Diese Telecom-router speziell der 300 IP ist ziemlig sch***e!
> Außerdem bekommst Du über den USB-Port nicht die volle Übertragungsrate/menge.



Die Eumex 300IP *ist* eine Fritz!Box Phone.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Eumex 300IP *ist* eine Fritz!Box Phone.


 außerdem: wenn man per USB nicht die volle ISDN-übertragungsmenge bekommt, dann fress ich nen besen


----------



## midnight (29. Juni 2009)

Wieso ISDN, das isn verdammter DSL-Router.

Netzwerk über USB ist einfach unkuhl. Entweder nen Switch oder nen anderen Router mit integriertem Switch 

so far


----------



## Toast mit Mett (29. Juni 2009)

@ Herbboy

haha, lustig ! Der USB-Port des Eumex 300IP ist auf 10mbit/s begrenzt.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> haha, lustig ! Der USB-Port des Eumex 300IP ist auf 10mbit/s begrenzt.



Quelle?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (29. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Quelle?


 
Beitrag in den T-Online Hilfe Foren.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> haha, lustig ! Der USB-Port des Eumex 300IP ist auf 10mbit/s begrenzt.


 
ja und? selbst wenn das stimm: 10mbit is immer noch weitaus weniger als ISDN. DSL6000 hat ja grad mal 6mbit...



*edit* ach so, die eumex kann man auch als DSL-modem nutzen? naja: wenn nicht mehr als DSL6000 gebucht ist, reicht es ja trotzdem.


@already dead: hast du denn DSL für internet, oder nur ISDN?


----------



## AlreadyDead (1. Juli 2009)

dsl wieso?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

und als telefon ISDN, oder habt ihr gar kein ISDN mehr? ich würd nämlich ansonsten lieber nen ganz normalen router(mit modem) nehmen.

kann man bei der eumex denn für DSL nicht einfach die benutzerdaten eintragen, so dass man einfach online "ist" ? bist du denn bei t-online, oder woanders?


----------



## AlreadyDead (3. Juli 2009)

danke..könnt ihr closen, weil ich jetz nen switch hab^^ da isses mir eh egal, aber danke für alles!! =D^^


----------

